# WHAT THE HELL???????? IS THIS



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2013)

WHAT THE HELL?????

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...n-pembrokeshire-_n_2763697.html#slide=2154196


----------



## micramadam (26 February 2013)

Governments messing about wth DNA!


----------



## noodle_ (26 February 2013)

i think its fake or a hugee pig!!


----------



## Springy (26 February 2013)

Badger?


----------



## bexandspooky (26 February 2013)

looks like the remains of a badger to me


----------



## Liath (26 February 2013)

Looks like a badger to me too!


----------



## Elsiecat (26 February 2013)

Looks like AmyMay to me


----------



## Carefreegirl (26 February 2013)

There was a programme on telly about this a few months ago as there were two or three washed up. Can't remember for the life of me what it was but it wasn't anything sinister. OH would remember but he's at football.


----------



## quirky (26 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Looks like AmyMay to me 

Click to expand...

Eh 
Is that meant to be a joke ?


----------



## Elsiecat (26 February 2013)

quirky said:



			Eh 
Is that meant to be a joke ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I was browsing a group on fb, flitting back and forth, saw her, saw that, made my 'comparison'


----------



## MasterBenedict (26 February 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montauk_Monster

Very similar to this link above.

Boring end to the story but looks like its a badger to me...


----------



## MrPotts (26 February 2013)

Jesus Christ, what sort of badgers do you guys get in England?


----------



## Beausmate (26 February 2013)

Think the US ones were raccoons.  Looks like a badger to me.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2013)

Badger


----------



## MrPotts (26 February 2013)

The jaw looks far too wide and canines larger than on a badger.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2013)

OMG.

This is strange. 

Let me introduce some conspiracy theories:

1. someone else has suggested "government interference with DNA"......... well, let's say that truth can sometimes be stranger than fiction. Think "research laboratory interfering with DNA/animal hybrid creation". Probably somewhere in China, Russia or similar, and its washed up on the shores here.

2. something from space. Or something "created" in a space station experimental laboratory and chucked out - so falls to earth into the ocean, and is washed up.

3. a genetic mutation; possibly occurring quite naturally and as such not able to survive - and is washed up.

Any more anyone????


----------



## Goldenstar (26 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Looks like AmyMay to me 

Click to expand...

Well if it's Amymay it explains her short posting style
 using a keyboard with claws must be difficult.

PS that's a badger poor fellow.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2013)

MrPotts said:



			The jaw looks far too wide and canines larger than on a badger.
		
Click to expand...

I've come into very close contact with the jaws and canines of a badger.  Believe me, they can be extremely wide jawed and the canines are the same as a small to medium sized dog in many cases.


----------



## MrPotts (26 February 2013)

So have I, never ever seen one with a jaw that wide or a head that big. The only badger like features are its legs & paws/claws. Also, the size of a horse or a pig..  what?!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2013)

MrPotts said:



			So have I, never ever seen one with a jaw that wide or a head that big. The only badger like features are its legs & paws/claws. Also, the size of a horse or a pig..  what?!
		
Click to expand...

I must be looking at a different photo?! 

It has very badger like features.  I also don't see canines that look outlandishly large for an average badger.

It also looks nothing like the size of a horse or fully grown pig, given the picture of it next to pebbles and seaweed.


----------



## Serenity087 (26 February 2013)

Head looks a little long for a badger, but there are conveniently no photos of it that aren't deliberately set to make the head look long.

Amazing what sea can do.  You wanna talk to my housemate (coastguard) about some of the human bodies you get round here...


----------



## Alec Swan (27 February 2013)

As we've been wondering just where the jolly old TFC has got to,  that's him.  Washed up on a shoreline! 

It's just occurred to me,  I can be as rude as I like about him now,  he's gone!! 

Alec.


----------



## tallyho! (27 February 2013)

I thought him was a her...?

Maybe someone got bored and did a copycat of the montauk... lots of unemployed people in wales...


----------



## Dry Rot (27 February 2013)

Looks like evidence to me.

Badger destruction is probably the one crime in the UK where the culprit is guilty until proven innocent!


----------



## ameeyal (27 February 2013)

Its a racoon, i watched the program about it, i know it doesnt look like one, and believe me i wanted it to be a monster, but when they did all the tests it matched a racoon.


----------



## MrPotts (27 February 2013)

Ameeyal, that's the American one. They haven't tested this.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 February 2013)

Badger,five toed is correct,and they have terific teeth,we always say of one of our bull terrierts,if it has huge canines that it has "badger teeth"..meant as a compliment.


----------



## stacey_lou (27 February 2013)

Funny when I was 16my friend and I were walking along the beach and came across a creature which had the body of a rat as in plump and hairy, a long tail, webbed feet and a flat squarish beak like a platypus but this was in suffolk. 

Strange but unfortunately didnt have a camera on me.


----------



## stacey_lou (27 February 2013)

This is a badger skull, matches


----------



## MrPotts (27 February 2013)

http://www.wiltshireheritage.org.uk/galleries/index.php?Action=4&obID=159&home=1 -
 so is that. Much narrower at the front.


----------



## FairyLights (2 March 2013)

Badger


----------



## Hunters (2 March 2013)

I'm sure I've sat next to something quite similar at a dinner party, certainly hairless & lifeless lol


----------



## dibbin (2 March 2013)

Those who have seen The Princess Bride will know that is clearly an R.O.U.S. (Rodent Of Unusual Size, for the uninitiated )


----------

